# for those on here who don't know it all



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is an old Hotel/Pub in Marble Arch, London which used to have gallows adjacent.
Prisoners were taken to the gallows (after a fair trial – of course) to be hung.
The horse drawn dray, carting the prisoner was accompanied by an armed guard, who would stop the dray outside the pub and ask the prisoner if he would like one LAST DRINK.
If he said YES it was referred to as “ONE FOR THE ROAD”
If he declined, that prisoner was – “ON THE WAGON”
So – there you go.

****************************************************************************************
They used to use urine to tan animal skins, so families used to all pee in a pot & then once a day it was taken & sold to the tannery.......if you had to do this to survive you were "**** Poor"
But worse than that were the really poor folk who couldnt even afford to buy a pot...........they "didnt have a pot to **** in" & were the lowest of the low.

************************************************************
The next time you are washing your hands and complain because the water temperature isn't just how you like it, think about how things used to be. Here are some facts about the 1500s: 

Most people got married in June because they took their yearly bath in May, and they still smelled pretty good by June... However, since they were starting to smell . .. . brides carried a bouquet of flowers to hide the body odor. Hence the custom today of carrying a bouquet when getting married.

Baths consisted of a big tub filled with hot water. The man of the house had the privilege of the nice clean water, then all the other sons and men, then the women and finally the children. Last of all the babies. By then the water was so dirty you could actually lose someone in it. Hence the saying, "Don't throw the baby out with the Bath water!"


There was nothing to stop things from falling into the house. This posed a real problem in the bedroom where bugs and other droppings could mess up your nice clean bed. Hence, a bed with big posts and a sheet hung over the top afforded some protection. That's how canopy beds came into existence.

The floor was dirt.. Only the wealthy had something other than dirt. Hence the saying, "Dirt poor." The wealthy had slate floors that would get slippery in the winter when wet, so they spread thresh (straw) on floor to help keep their footing. As the winter wore on, they added more thresh until, when you opened the door, it would all start slipping outside. A piece of wood was placed in the entrance-way. Hence: a thresh hold.

***************************************************
(Getting quite an education, aren't you?)

In those old days, they cooked in the kitchen with a big kettle that always hung over the fire. Every day they lit the fire and added things to the pot. They ate mostly vegetables and did not get much meat. They would eat the stew for dinner, leaving leftovers in the pot to get cold overnight and then start over the next day. Sometimes stew had food in it that had been there for quite a while. Hence the rhyme: Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot nine days old.

Sometimes they could obtain pork, which made them feel quite special. When visitors came over, they would hang up their bacon to show off. It was a sign of wealth that a man could, "bring home the bacon." They would cut off a little to share with guests and would all sit around and chew the fat.

Those with money had plates made of pewter. Food with high acid content caused some of the lead to leach onto the food, causing lead poisoning death. This happened most often with tomatoes, so for the next 400 years or so, tomatoes were considered poisonous.

Bread was divided according to status. Workers got the burnt bottom of the loaf, the family got the middle, and guests got the top, or the upper crust.

Lead cups were used to drink ale or whisky. The combination would sometimes knock the imbibers out for a couple of days. Someone walking along the road would take them for dead and prepare them for burial. They were laid out on the kitchen table for a couple of days and the family would gather around and eat and drink and wait and see if they would wake up. Hence the custom of holding a wake.

England is old and small and the local folks started running out of places to bury people. So they would dig up coffins and would take the bones to a bone-house, and reuse the grave. When reopening these coffins, 1 out of 25 coffins were found to have scratch marks on the inside and they realized they had been burying people alive. So they would tie a string on the wrist of the corpse, lead it through the coffin and up through the ground and tie it to a bell. Someone would have to sit out in the graveyard all night (the graveyard shift.) to listen for the bell; thus,someone could be, saved by the bell or was considered a dead ringer...



And that's the truth... Now, whoever said History was boring ! ! ! ???

PLEASE DO NOT (Just for Fatalhud as it's nearly Crimbo, and some people will complain about anything :black: ) get out there and educate someone! ~~~ Don't share this with a friend - like I just did !!

Kev.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So who are you....Stephen Fry in disguise?

Only kidding- very interesting Ta! :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Telbell said:


> So who are you....Stephen Fry in disguise?
> 
> Only kidding- very interesting Ta! :wink:


Actually then it would be Quite Interesting


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Share this lesson with a friend - like I just did !!
> 
> Kev.


You had to ruin it with this last bit  
I hate messages that tell you to pass it on :twisted: :twisted:

Worth a read though, Thanks Kev


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Kev...I did read the title but thought "what the heck" :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sallytrafic said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > So who are you....Stephen Fry in disguise?
> ...


Well, with the greatest of respect Frank, it would be an insurmountable task to be as interesting as your own sweet self. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Share this lesson with a friend - like I just did !!
> ...


Extremely sorry old, hear I am by the piano, and again near the Fredding window, look I'm on the bleeping stairs now, see I'm apologising all over the place.

All sorted now though, take a look.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bubble wrap.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Bubble wrap.
> 
> Dave


Eh :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He's been at the mothers ruin again.

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just helping you to know it all Kev! :lol: :lol: :lol:

It's the cheap answer to an external silverscreen.

Even better is that thin, silvered insulating stuff you can get by the roll from builders' merchants. _(But "thin, silvered insulating stuff" is not such a snappy reply as "bubble wrap"!! 8O :lol: :lol: )_

I don't know its proper name, but it has unbelievable insulating properties considering it is so thin, and could be easily cut to shape and attached by slamming the ends in the door jamb.

It's quite cheap, so if/when it got a bit frayed at the edges you could easily cut a new bit and start again. 

Dave

P.S. Sorry - you asked the question on another forum, but I can't find it. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And that's the truth... Now, whoever said History was boring ! ! ! ???
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT (Just for Fatalhud as it's nearly Crimbo, and some people will complain about anything :black: ) get out there and educate someone! ~~~ Don't share this with a friend - like I just did !!
> 
> Kev.


That's better, You have made a miserable old sod nearly break into a smile
The wife thought I had wind :? :? :?

And I would also like to thank you for thanking me for thanking you "thank you"   

Alan H


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Just helping you to know it all Kev! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> It's the cheap answer to an external silverscreen.
> 
> ...


Ah caught a Mod off topic, But thanks Dave, if it'd been on the other thread I'd have got it straight away, does your Boing need an adjustment or oiling.

I'll see if I can find a cheap source of the bubble wrappy and try it out, as we're orft after boxing day for a couple of nights, if we don't get snowed in.

Kev


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

I thought so Kev, you're just full of useless information!
We had the stewpot at our house and sometimes it was considerably older than 9 days! We called it lobby, guess why?

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Because you lobbed it away or at the dog next door.

Kev.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Close, because everything left over was lobbed in! Just the job for cold mornings for breakfast!

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There is an old Hotel/Pub in Marble Arch, London which used to have gallows adjacent.
> Prisoners were taken to the gallows (after a fair trial - of course) to be hung.
> The horse drawn dray, carting the prisoner was accompanied by an armed guard, who would stop the dray outside the pub and ask the prisoner if he would like one LAST DRINK.
> If he said YES it was referred to as "ONE FOR THE ROAD"
> ...


I just came across this early post of mine when searching for a post I did the other day


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hanged.

Pictures are hung.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't you get up on your bloody high horse with me mate, I just cutted and pasted it  


Bleedin pendants.

edited 27/5/22


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> There is an old Hotel/Pub in Marble Arch, London which used to have gallows adjacent.
> Prisoners were taken to the gallows (after a fair trial – of course) to be hung.
> The horse drawn dray, carting the prisoner was accompanied by an armed guard, who would stop the dray outside the pub and ask the prisoner if he would like one LAST DRINK.
> If he said YES it was referred to as “ONE FOR THE ROAD”
> ...


I have just found this very interesting post from 2009 the author is Kev well not really he pinched it from Someone more knowledgeable obviously
One thing didn’t ring right, the rhyme I remember was Peas pudding not peas porridge.
All extremely interesting I must say.

I didn’t get up early enough, I have just noticed it’s already been revived


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Of course I copied it Gerty love, I wasn't actually there I'm not as old as you.


----------

